
Ask HN: Personal Operating System? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>My master’s thesis at Georgia Tech revolves around building a modular, extensible software system that helps you be more productive while learning - I.e it has modules that generate flash cards, internal notes&#x2F;documentation search, track note taking and performance.<p>I’ve been thinking this level of comprehensive habit&#x2F;value&#x2F;performance tracking and the corresponding prediction could be applied to many parts of our lives.<p>As an extension to this, I can imagine an Alexa like system but more domain focused, on productivity or finance or health, that really allows you to apply the same level of analysis and modeling to your life that we do in our businesses&#x2F;work.<p>What do you think? Is there something like this out there that I can use?
======
ksaj
A while back someone posted about the Janki system. I already use a similar
system, rather like the additional insight offered here, and will be giving
some of these ideas a try. It sounds relevant to your quest:
[https://www.jackkinsella.ie/articles/janki-method-
refined](https://www.jackkinsella.ie/articles/janki-method-refined)

------
howard941
I like it and wish I had something like this when I was in college and grad
school. In retrospect a hypercard-ish sort of system would have worked for the
flash card element but I'm not sure how to integrate it with the other bits
into a coherent whole. Happy hunting on your thesis!

------
jmhnilbog
Don't people at least like to pretend they have free will and are not
automatons responding mechanically to biological prompts? Are the prompts
somehow acceptable if they appear on a screen?

